
“Teardown” of a $1.3M Oscilloscope - 3chelon
https://hackaday.com/2018/09/24/tearing-into-a-1-3-million-oscilloscope/#comment-5140303
======
anonlastname
His youtube channel is
[https://m.youtube.com/user/TheSignalPathBlog](https://m.youtube.com/user/TheSignalPathBlog)

There are a lot of amazing teardowns on there.

